# Jacket & Tie



## Jordanti9 (Apr 30, 2019)

So I have an interview for a membership to a club I applied for, however dress code stated is jacket and tie (I do not own any formal attire). 

I feel like an idiot asking what that means. I had planned on wearing pair of brown Chelsea boots, jeans  turtleneck (will change to white shirt and borrow a tie from a friend based on "jacket and tie"), with a patterned navy blazer over.

Reackon I should fire an email off asking if that is appropriate or what they deem appropriate? 

Seems rather formal dress code for me, friend thinks, formal pants, with shoes, shirt tie, and matching suit jacket. But if that was the case, I would cancel my application since not buying clothes for an interview


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2019)

its quite simple....Jacket, ie blazer, shirt, tie, trousers/chino's would do is suppose it is summer and shoes, or suit and tie.

You want to look smart and are keen to join? they are more likely to look favourable on you.  its all about making an effort, if you can go out of your way to turn up properly attired, you will have a better chance of getting in.

turn up in jeans and tee shit kiss goodbye TBH, thats just like sticking two fingers up.

if you can't be bothered to wear a simple jacket and tie as the club requests, i wouldn't bother going TBH


----------



## Jordanti9 (Apr 30, 2019)

if you can't be bothered to wear a simple jacket and tie as the club requests, i wouldn't bother going TBH
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why this is even included in your post. I mention the outfit I'm wearing and it includes both a blazer and tie.

I have asked if they people think that is appropriate. You mention at the start it would be..Then seem to go entirely off topic. 

But yes if they told me a blazer is not appropriate and i needed a formal jacket. I wouldn't bother attending since I'm not going to spend money on something I'd wear once then never wear again.


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2019)

Out of interest...how old are you and where is this?  (some one one here might know more about the club)

It's a long while since I heard a club specify "jacket and tie" for interview....but being over 50, I'd wear that anyway unless the dress code said "casual!!"  My 19 year old nephew would laugh at that!! 

What you propose wearing sounds fine, but if you can swap out the jeans for something like chinos or non-jeany trousers, I would.  (some clubs have a mortal dislike of jeans.... maybe Old Tom Morris was strangled by a pair!  )

Anyway... respect is a two way street, and you'll want to join somewhere you feel welcome and comfortable, so if they don't make you feel comfortable, go somewhere else!! You'll probably find it's a bit more relaxed once you get in the door, so give them a chance!!   

Mind you, if I was mad keen to play a great course, I'd put up with some silliness to get in the door!!


----------



## Jordanti9 (Apr 30, 2019)

IanM said:



			Out of interest...how old are you and where is this?  (some one one here might know more about the club)

It's a long while since I heard a club specify "jacket and tie" for interview....but being over 50, I'd wear that anyway unless the dress code said "casual!!"  My 19 year old nephew would laugh at that!! 

What you propose wearing sounds fine, but if you can swap out the jeans for something like chinos or non-jeany trousers, I would.  (some clubs have a mortal dislike of jeans.... maybe Old Tom Morris was strangled by a pair!  )

Anyway... respect is a two way street, and you'll want to join somewhere you feel welcome and comfortable, so if they don't make you feel comfortable, go somewhere else!! You'll probably find it's a bit more relaxed once you get in the door, so give them a chance!!   

Mind you, if I was mad keen to play a great course, I'd put up with some silliness to get in the door!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in my early 20s. When I originally spoke to them I asked about dress code for the clubhouse etc and they said jeans are what most wear and it's very casual. So it caught me abit off guard. I think I have some chinos I can throw in instead of the jeans. 

The course is in Liverpool


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 30, 2019)

Definitely not jeans if they are asking for a jacket and tie.

Long time since I have even heard of an interview but there again I have been at the same club for over 30 years.

Clubhouse wear within our club is virtually anything but we still have jacket and tie for some matches.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 30, 2019)

The cheapest way to get a jacket if you do not have one is to go to somewhere like Asda and look in the school clothing section. Mine has served me well for years.

Think of the cost as nothing more than a couple of sleeves of golf balls.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2019)

Just speak to them and find out , that way you will know the definitive answer - it maybe that then invitation just hasnâ€™t been updated - chinos , shirt and blazer looks smart and should suit most clubs but you will only know for sure if you give them a call


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			its quite simple....Jacket, ie blazer, shirt, tie, trousers/chino's would do is suppose it is summer and shoes, or suit and tie.

You want to look smart and are keen to join? they are more likely to look favourable on you.  its all about making an effort, if you can go out of your way to turn up properly attired, you will have a better chance of getting in.

turn up in jeans and tee shit kiss goodbye TBH, thats just like sticking two fingers up.

if you can't be bothered to wear a simple jacket and tie as the club requests, i wouldn't bother going TBH
		
Click to expand...


tbh if I applied to a club to join now and they ask me for an interview in jacket and tie think Id take the dont turn up approach and im in my mid 40s, such an outdated concept for me. pair of golf trousers, a polo shirt and jumper if needed, you know, golf attire for a golf club, what Id plan on turning up in as a member each week, they could then judge me at face value


----------



## OLgolfer (Apr 30, 2019)

You wonâ€™t go wrong if you wear proper shoes, chinos, shirt, blazer and tie.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			tbh if I applied to a club to join now and they ask me for an interview in jacket and tie think Id take the dont turn up approach and im in my mid 40s, such an outdated concept for me. pair of golf trousers, a polo shirt and jumper if needed, you know, golf attire for a golf club, what Id plan on turning up in as a member each week, they could then judge me at face value
		
Click to expand...


I'm with you, if I got a letter stating that was what I had to wear for an interview, then I wouldn't even bother trying to join a club like that. May be I'm behind the times but even an interview alone sounds like something from a prehistoric era.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm wondering how many years before both the word blazer and the actual item of a blazer is obsolete? When I hear that word I think of old ex-soldiers and golf clubs in the 50's. I wouldn't even know where to look for one? Is Greenwoods still going?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 30, 2019)

I wouldnâ€™t wear a jacket & tie for an interview at a golf club. I havenâ€™t worn a tie for work for 5 years, I used to for club matches but weâ€™ve done away with that now. Club match @ hayling in a couple of weeks insist on it I think.
Unless I was dining at a place that insisted it I wouldnâ€™t bother.

The interview is a 2 way thing, if they insist on a formal attire across the club maybe they arenâ€™t right!!


----------



## User20205 (Apr 30, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm with you, if I got a letter stating that was what I had to wear for an interview, then I wouldn't even bother trying to join a club like that. May be I'm behind the times but even an interview alone sounds like something from a prehistoric era.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I reckon itâ€™s an indication of the mindset of the club.
Iâ€™m all for a â€˜golfingâ€™ dress code. I donâ€™t wanna see a wife beater on the course but an insistence on a jacket & tie doesnâ€™t really exist in normal life.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 30, 2019)

Jordanti9 said:



			So I have an interview for a membership to a club I applied for, however dress code stated is jacket and tie (I do not own any formal attire).

I feel like an idiot asking what that means. I had planned on wearing pair of brown Chelsea boots, jeans  turtleneck (will change to white shirt and borrow a tie from a friend based on "jacket and tie"), with a patterned navy blazer over.

Reackon I should fire an email off asking if that is appropriate or what they deem appropriate?

Seems rather formal dress code for me, friend thinks, formal pants, with shoes, shirt tie, and matching suit jacket. But if that was the case, I would cancel my application since not buying clothes for an interview 

Click to expand...

Change jeans for chinos and you'll be fine. Go for the interview - nothing to lose. If they seem to be stuffy you don't have to join both don't miss out on an otherwise decent club.
But ask them questions about their various dress conventions and times applicable. eg in the dining room, lounge, bar, is there a spike bar. Some clubs bar car park changing (often because it loses the chance of players going to the bar).


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Jordanti9 said:



			Not sure why this is even included in your post. I mention the outfit I'm wearing and it includes both a blazer and tie.

I have asked if they people think that is appropriate. You mention at the start it would be..Then seem to go entirely off topic.

But yes if they told me a blazer is not appropriate and i needed a formal jacket. I wouldn't bother attending since I'm not going to spend money on something I'd wear once then never wear again.
		
Click to expand...

Rather than cancelling you could just risk it and go wearing the jacket you already own. If they're not happy then you don't join anyway, but if they don't mention it you're fine.

Personally I wouldn't even bother going to a club that insisted on jacket & tie for anything, far too antiquated and out of touch for my tastes, but that's up to you.


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah wear trousers, jacket, shirt and tie especially if it has been mentioned on the invite.

Had to do it a number of times,  just take as it as part of the course for 'older' type of courses and some courses are well worth doing it for.


----------



## Scozzy (Apr 30, 2019)

For me,this is all kinds of wrong for future of the game,Iâ€™m laughing to myself at the reaction this would get if we asked a room full of 18yr olds if theyâ€™d consider this and give the great game a goðŸ¤” Iâ€™ve been a member of a golf club somewhere in the world for the last 25 yrs and I wouldnâ€™t give it a moments thought,they of course may not want meðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Jordanti9 (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Rather than cancelling you could just risk it and go wearing the jacket you already own. If they're not happy then you don't join anyway, but if they don't mention it you're fine.

Personally I wouldn't even bother going to a club that insisted on jacket & tie for anything, far too antiquated and out of touch for my tastes, but that's up to you. 

Click to expand...

I am glad that it seems I am not alone, as others have mentioned they feel the same.

I thought this was something of a past time. I would just assume, as long as I am not a murder, have manners, show etiquette on the course and of course that I am paying my membership that should be the only thing that matters. 

But I guess I will give it a whack and see what happens, if doesn't work out, I can always go back to playing the local municipal and getting balls hit at me because of a lack of patience 

On a side note, I don't see how this would attract new people / young people. Spoke to a few friends about this, and all just laughed at this request, some golfers some non golfers. Gives across of a bit of a stuffy / snobbish vibe (A reason why a lot of my friends around my age don't play golf is they view the people who play it as very stuffy) Hard to argue my corner when a club throws this request at me!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2019)

If you don't need to attend an interview wearing a jacket and tie then the club isn't worth joining


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2019)

Jordanti9 said:



			Gives across of a bit of a stuffy / snobbish vibe (A reason why a lot of my friends around my age don't play golf* is they view the people who play it as very stuffy*) Hard to argue my corner when a club throws this request at me!
		
Click to expand...


Now I find this a strange take on things. For me and folk I know don't think that's the case. Fact is most who take up golf are usually ex sportsman that don't/can't play their chosen sport now due to age/injury.

It seems it's either bowls or golf than men in their 30's take up after they have played football/rugby etc when they were younger, yet none that I know of who either play golf or bowls have ever been stuffy, that comes more from the early 70s and before.


----------



## Jordanti9 (Apr 30, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Now I find this a strange take on things. For me and folk I know don't think that's the case. Fact is most who take up golf are usually ex sportsman that don't/can't play their chosen sport now due to age/injury.

It seems it's either bowls or golf than men in their 30's take up after they have played football/rugby etc when they were younger, yet none that I know of who either play golf or bowls have ever been stuffy, that comes more from the early 70s and before.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I got into golf due to a shoulder injury and in a thread I made about gettijg inti golf injury seemed to be the most prevalent reason. 

Two friends of mine who both just turned 30 so older than myself told me they wanted to get into golf because " that's what people over 30 do" 

But when I try to explain to people all the reasons I love golf and why it's so enjoyable they always argue the same. It's old people sport, it's full of snobs, the people are stuck up etc. 

Now sure I don't know what it's like around the country but that's the consensus I get from friends here in Liverpool / London.

Remember when trainer style golf shoes wernt around? Now they are, I think more needs to change in order to appeal to people. But that's just my 2 cents


----------



## HamiltonGuy (May 1, 2019)

We have an interview process if you canâ€™t be have 2 people vouch for you. I have seen the odd person go in with jeans etc so I donâ€™t think we have a dress code. One antiquated rule which annoys me is no hats in the clubhouse. I personally donâ€™t wear a hat but when I hear members having a go at someone it annoys me. Itâ€™s a golf hat. They are generally young. All you old codgers having a coffee after your round and moaning about the rules is the main reason none of the juniors/younger members are going into the clubhouse for a drink etc


----------



## IanM (May 1, 2019)

Jordanti9 said:



			I'm in my early 20s. When I originally spoke to them I asked about dress code for the clubhouse etc and they said jeans are what most wear and it's very casual. So it caught me abit off guard. I think I have some chinos I can throw in instead of the jeans.

The course is in Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Rich got it in one.   Sometimes it's worth indulging the old farts in order to get in the door...... then it's a bit more relaxed.

But as you say.  It puts off folk in their 20s.  Must be a good course that isn't struggling for members!


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2019)

Jordanti9 said:



			Not sure why this is even included in your post. I mention the outfit I'm wearing and it includes both a blazer and tie.

I have asked if they people think that is appropriate. You mention at the start it would be..Then seem to go entirely off topic.

But yes if they told me a blazer is not appropriate and i needed a formal jacket. I wouldn't bother attending since I'm not going to spend money on something I'd wear once then never wear again.
		
Click to expand...

i doubt they would say a blazer isn't appropriate, as you state, jacket and tie is what they asked you to attend in. most golf things i go to that are J&T that is what ive worn and that includes Muirfield and the R&A.

Not sure what you mean by going off topic, everything i mentioned was about the dress code for interview.

If it was a great course that i wanted to join, i'd go dressed as a spice girl if thats what they asked for

As for is it appropriate to ask for a dress code for interview, its up to them if its a private members club and maybe that's how they choose new members. plenty of clubs do, not so much around here anymore. 

like a said, if its a good course with a waiting list, people will do it its one evening, its not the end of the world


----------



## Grant85 (May 1, 2019)

a few points about this. A lot of clubs still have an 'interview' but really this is more of an introduction to the club. Show you around and tell you how to book a tee time, where to practice, where to leave your clubs, how to enter competitions etc. 

But if they have stipulated Jacket & Tie, the interview may be that bit extra, in terms of assessing if they will accept you as a member. 

At the end of the day, it's their club and they can stipulate what they want, but as the OP has already indicated - it is one additional barrier to getting more people involved in the club. The fact that the OP has had to come on here and ask people about the dress code confirms that he probably doesn't know anyone at the club and so the club are accepting applications from people not known to the club - therefore aren't exactly sitting at full membership.


----------



## JamesR (May 1, 2019)

Don't wear jeans with your jacket & tie - unless you want to look like a young Jeremy Clarkson (and I doubt Jezza wanted to look like that when he was young)!


----------



## Slab (May 1, 2019)

IanM said:



			Rich got it in one.   *Sometimes it's worth indulging the old farts in order to get in the door*...... then it's a bit more relaxed.

But as you say.  It puts off folk in their 20s.  Must be a good course that isn't struggling for members!
		
Click to expand...

That's fine if the standard is consistent i.e if you stand on the first tee in shoes you haven't cleaned or a polo-shirt you wore last week and left in your locker or your cap hasn't seen a washing machine in months... you're not playing!

No point in being spit and polished for an interview and then being allowed to be a slob on the course (when you actually represent your club and interact with other members)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 1, 2019)

HamiltonGuy said:



			We have an interview process if you canâ€™t be have 2 people vouch for you. I have seen the odd person go in with jeans etc so I donâ€™t think we have a dress code. One antiquated rule which annoys me is no hats in the clubhouse. I personally donâ€™t wear a hat but when I hear members having a go at someone it annoys me. Itâ€™s a golf hat. They are generally young. All you old codgers having a coffee after your round and moaning about the rules is the main reason none of the juniors/younger members are going into the clubhouse for a drink etc
		
Click to expand...

I always think wearing a hat anywhere indoors is just naff.
My SiL is an hotelier and has a strict 'no hat' rule in the bar and dining room.
He politely asked a young guy to remove his, and a couple of weeks later found out it was Olly Murs. .
The local who was with Olly said that he loved the place and he has been back since.


----------



## Grant85 (May 1, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Now I find this a strange take on things. For me and folk I know don't think that's the case. Fact is most who take up golf are usually ex sportsman that don't/can't play their chosen sport now due to age/injury.

It seems it's either bowls or golf than men in their 30's take up after they have played football/rugby etc when they were younger, yet none that I know of who either play golf or bowls have ever been stuffy, that comes more from the early 70s and before.
		
Click to expand...

perception is more important than reality, especially when it comes to encouraging people to hand over good money for a game or a membership. 

It could be fairly daunting for someone who hasn't played at a members club and doesn't know anyone even if they have played at a range or municipal. 

Might seem strange if you have been part of that for years, but there are loads of wee things you take for granted that no one tells you - where to park, what door to go in, what to wear, what not to wear, will you look like a fool if you carry your clubs and everyone else is using a trolley, will everyone think your clubs are rubbish, will everyone want to make bets I can't afford, will everyone buy an expensive lunch after that I can't afford / don't want. 

Again, you might think someone is being a bit fragile by being worried about things like this and of course at most places, even if someone deviates from what the done thing is, it's no big deal. But a youngster, keen to play more golf doesn't know that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2019)

The hat indoors issue is one that crops up every so often on this forum. It is a generational thing and the objections will disappear over time as the older generations simply die. It is bad manners to people over a certain age, those under that age don't see it that way, couldn't give a monkeys about hats indoors. That rule will reduce and disappear in the same way that jacket and ties are now a rare requirement whereas once they were default.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 1, 2019)

If a club want me to wear jacket and tie I will wear one. 

If a club wants me to play in knee length socks with shorts they can Foxtrot Oscar. 

We all have limits and ideas of what is right, wrong or correct. Wear what you feel comfortable in and if you are knocked back you have either not made the correct impression or you have potentially saved yourself a life of golfing at a course full of stuffy old farts!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2019)

If your from Liverpool, a shell suit should suffice.

Joking aside, I would do it, if that meant tarting up for the day/ interview then do it. If the course is good enough it will be worth it. You mention only wearing the blazer jacket once. It will get more uses once you are a member there.

Good luck with it and welcome to the football thread as well ðŸ˜


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 1, 2019)

Hope the â€˜interviewâ€™ goes well. Please be good enough to let us know how it went and the outcome?

How much are fees at the club involved please?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			perception is more important than reality, especially when it comes to encouraging people to hand over good money for a game or a membership.

It could be fairly daunting for someone who hasn't played at a members club and doesn't know anyone even if they have played at a range or municipal.

Might seem strange if you have been part of that for years, but there are loads of wee things you take for granted that no one tells you - where to park, what door to go in, what to wear, what not to wear, will you look like a fool if you carry your clubs and everyone else is using a trolley, will everyone think your clubs are rubbish, will everyone want to make bets I can't afford, will everyone buy an expensive lunch after that I can't afford / don't want.

Again, you might think someone is being a bit fragile by being worried about things like this and of course at most places, even if someone deviates from what the done thing is, it's no big deal. But a youngster, keen to play more golf doesn't know that.
		
Click to expand...

Good post Grant me man and I can see a few of those points are what puts people off playing the game. ðŸ‘


----------



## Sats (May 1, 2019)

I'm actually surprised you don't own a suit! Mind you I shouldn't judge. However, if you do want to join this club then embrace their rules and customs and turn up in a jacket and tie. It seems to me as if it isn't for you and I'd look at another club.


----------



## Slab (May 1, 2019)

Sats said:



			I'm actually surprised you don't own a suit! Mind you I shouldn't judge. However, if you do want to join this club then embrace their rules and customs and turn up in a jacket and tie. It seems to me as if it isn't for you and I'd look at another club.
		
Click to expand...

After wearing a suit/tie everyday for lots of years if I had to turn up tomorrow suited and booted I couldn't
No suit, no jacket, no tie even


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2019)

Slab. Just trying to picture you in a shirt tie jacket Bermuda shorts and flip flops at work ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Robster59 (May 1, 2019)

Our "interview" is just an introduction and familiarisation with the club as Grant has said.  Make sure they're comfortable, show them where everything is, see if we need to introduce them to any groups, explain tee times, general rules, etc.
We don't stipulate what to wear for the interview and have had people turn up from suit and tie down to jeans and polo shirt.  We didn't judge.


----------



## FAB90 (May 1, 2019)

I have just recently joined a club and had to go for an interview although It turned out to be just a chat about the club and other bits of information! Was told to dress smart casual so pair of chinos and a shirt was fine!


----------



## TheJezster (May 1, 2019)

I think for me it depends on when it was.  If it was after work, say, I'd turn up in what I was wearing, likely jeans, trainers, polo and possibly a wool blazer type jacket.

If I went home first I'd maybe pop on a pair of chinos instead, but I wouldn't put a tie on, I don't see the point.  People don't need them anymore, they are an antiquated fashion accessory.

Just ask them questions, don't wait for them to ask you.  You want to know as much as you can about them, THATS the important thing, because then YOU can decide whether you want to join or not.  Make a list of all the things you want to know, take it out when you sit down infront of them and ask them to tell you about the place, ask them why you should join there etc

Then sit back and let them sell it to you


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2019)

FAB90 said:



			I have just recently joined a club and had to go for an interview although It turned out to be just a chat about the club and other bits of information! Was told to dress smart casual so pair of chinos and a shirt was fine!
		
Click to expand...


That sounds more like a new members introduction than a "wear a jacket and tie" meeting.


----------



## rulefan (May 1, 2019)

TheJezster said:



			I think for me it depends on when it was.  If it was after work, say, I'd turn up in what I was wearing, likely jeans, trainers, polo and possibly a wool blazer type jacket.

If I went home first I'd maybe pop on a pair of chinos instead, but I wouldn't put a tie on, I don't see the point.  People don't need them anymore, they are an antiquated fashion accessory.

Just ask them questions, don't wait for them to ask you.  You want to know as much as you can about them, THATS the important thing, because then YOU can decide whether you want to join or not.  Make a list of all the things you want to know, take it out when you sit down infront of them and ask them to tell you about the place, ask them why you should join there etc

Then sit back and let them sell it to you 

Click to expand...

Don't over do it. There are still many clubs (particularly ones with good courses) which aren't short of members


----------



## Jordanti9 (May 2, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Hope the â€˜interviewâ€™ goes well. Please be good enough to let us know how it went and the outcome?

How much are fees at the club involved please?
		
Click to expand...

I'll post how it goes for sure.

The club we are interviewing for isn't my first or second choice. But my playing parrner didn't like my two preferred choices so we have compromised here.

The fees are usually Â£1200 but first year is around 50% discounted. Which I think has influenced my him a lot sadly. 

We are only really joining for handicaps since whenever we play I'm 9 up after 9 and it's dormie. Which gets rather boring.

But the social aspect would be nice. Rather than playing with the same sod over and over again!


----------



## User20204 (May 2, 2019)

Â£1200 fees and they are asking you to wear a jacket and tie ? I expected around Â£12,000 fees with an interview of jacket and tie.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 2, 2019)

Long time ago that I had my interview. I think I wore golfing sort of attire. Jacket and tie for me is ridiculous.


----------



## Nickrat (May 2, 2019)

Ah yes the dreaded golf interview. I had mine 3 years ago, it was the first time I'd joined a club!. Guy who was "interviewing" me was a member of the board. Put on a shirt and some trousers and headed for the club. 

Meets the chap in the bar who precedes to buy me a drink, chat for a bit about me golf and the club, then he asked when I like to play, informs me when all fiddles go out and says he will have a word with Bob who runs the one at 8am so he can look after me. We have a few more drinks chat about golf then I go home.

Dam them stuffy golf interviews!


----------



## IanM (May 2, 2019)

I see similar discussions re job interviews.... Arnold Palmer said he always followed dress codes as it showed respect for the game, other people and your surroundings.

I am not arguing with Mr Palmer.


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2019)

IanM said:



			I see similar discussions re job interviews.... Arnold Palmer said he always followed dress codes as it showed respect for the game, other people and your surroundings.

I am not arguing with Mr Palmer. 

Click to expand...

You forgot the "Sir" at the end.....


----------



## Bazzatron (May 2, 2019)

Tell them you're off scratch and they'll let you wear whatever you like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

I think it's a simple case of do what you need to do to get in and then see how the land lies form there. I think a few hours in a jacket and tie is a small compromise to ensure getting in to a club you will enjoy playing at. Play the game, be polite, nod in the right places, pay your cash and go from there. Yes it can be a pain the bum to get suited and booted especially if you don't have said attire but look at it as a means to an end. You'll be fine


----------



## Carpfather1 (May 3, 2019)

When I went for my interview to get in P&K I wore chinos ,smart shoes ,a smart polo and a nice jumper job done they actually said what your wearing is perfect! donâ€™t stress itâ€™s only a golf club not job interview .


----------



## Oddsocks (May 3, 2019)

Depends how highly ranked the club is and how much you want in?

While it seems overkill, it also shows they are trying to uphold a certain level of class, it shows confidence in their brand and I bet if you do some digging around it will have a decent strong membership and in turn financial stability.

I would make the effort to pop up pre interview for a pint / coffee, they may be asking for a level of atire for an interview but you may find behind closed doors itâ€™s very relaxed.

I love their approach and Iâ€™m only in my 30â€™s so far from stuck in the past


----------



## IanM (May 3, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Depends how highly ranked the club is and how much you want in?

While it seems overkill, it also shows they are trying to uphold a certain level of* class,* it shows confidence in their brand and I bet if you do some digging around it will have a decent strong membership and in turn financial stability.

I would make the effort to pop up pre interview for a pint / coffee, they may be asking for a level of attire for an interview but you may find behind closed doors itâ€™s very relaxed.

I love their approach and Iâ€™m only in my 30â€™s so far from stuck in the past
		
Click to expand...

I agree...and I'd swap the word "class" for "tradition"........


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2019)

IanM said:



			I agree...and I'd swap the word "class" for "tradition"........
		
Click to expand...

I would like to think I'm a golfing traditionalist, with good knowledge of the games history and values. How one should conduct oneself on and off the course, respectful of all around however, men in blazers sipping G'n'Ts while forming an opinion of you dependant on your attire is somewhat of a bygone era, not that is what this club are doing but it may well give that impression.


----------



## casuk (May 3, 2019)

I just wore a shirt tie and a dress coat, if its sunny I'd just go with a shirt and tie no jacket, as long as you make the effort they won't think twice plus they nodoubt need your money


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			While it seems overkill, it also shows they are trying to uphold a certain level of class,
		
Click to expand...

That is an incredibly subjective view. Not sure it does golf any favours either.


----------



## stefanovic (May 3, 2019)

This is one reason why I never attempted to join a private club. I'm seriously asthmatic and can't bear to wear a tie.
It's another barrier they put up to keep out undesirables.
On the other hand I had no trouble in joining a local municipal course in the 1990's.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			This is one reason why I never attempted to join a private club. I'm seriously asthmatic and can't bear to wear a tie.
*It's another barrier they put up to keep out undesirables.*
On the other hand I had no trouble in joining a local municipal course in the 1990's.
		
Click to expand...

By 'undesirables' do you mean people who are not prepared to abide by and respect the clubs rules?


----------



## User62651 (May 3, 2019)

For 'jacket and tie' think of what Mr Bean wears, that's what they're looking for.




If you're looking to not spend money visit local charity shops, full of these kinds of blazer jackets and ties for a one-off like this membership interview.


----------



## JamesR (May 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			This is one reason why I never attempted to join a private club. *I'm seriously asthmatic and can't bear to wear a tie*.
It's another barrier they put up to keep out undesirables.
On the other hand I had no trouble in joining a local municipal course in the 1990's.
		
Click to expand...

So am I, but I'll be wearing my club tie after the club v county match on Sunday.

Wearing the tie isn't my biggest issue, it's whether or not I actually manage 18 holes without hurling I'm concerned about


----------



## garyinderry (May 3, 2019)

Interview might be the wrong name for it. 

It's a chance for you to ask them what the club can offer you too.  It's a two way street. 

Unless it's one of those fancy clubs that are a nightmare to get into.   Then it's a interview.  Sit up straight.  Haha

I had an 'Interview' for one of the local courses in Liverpool.  It was a really just a meeting with one of the top brass to chat about the club, what I play off and explain when the comps were on.  Don't sweat it. 

Wear a jacket and tie might be a nice way of saying please don't turn up in a tracksuit.  Their specific dress code can be discussed with you at the meeting.


----------



## chellie (May 3, 2019)

Is it really that horrendous to wear a jacket and tie for a small amount of time. You are not being asked to play a round golf golf in a jacket and tie. I really can't understand the problem some of you men have with it


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

chellie said:



			Is it really that horrendous to wear a jacket and tie for a small amount of time. You are not being asked to play a round golf golf in a jacket and tie. I really can't understand the problem some of you men have with it

Click to expand...

exactley, try playing around Rye in 28 deg wearing a jacket and tie not to forget  lined tweed plus fours


----------



## chellie (May 3, 2019)

Or like this.


----------



## robinthehood (May 3, 2019)

I keep hearing that most club interviews are just a relaxing informal chat, if thats the case then call it that and drop the old fashioned nonsense.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is an incredibly subjective view. Not sure it does golf any favours either.
		
Click to expand...

Did you read all of my post or just quote the part that suited you?

Itâ€™s funny as I discussed this with our head pro today.  Heâ€™s exact words were â€œ we are a forward thinking club thatâ€™s has to appreciate the current economical climate.  A potential new member is actually interviewing us as much as us interviewing them.  Disposable income is becoming harder to obtain and we need to appreciate those who choose to spend it with us as the larger percentage of clubs in the uk are struggling financially â€œ

While I 100% back his attitude and love how laid back my club is, the fact remains that the OPâ€™s club is in a position where it has to be financially solid with a good core membership and although a little prehistoric you cannot resent them for this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Did you read all of my post or just quote the part that suited you?

Itâ€™s funny as I discussed this with our head pro today.  Heâ€™s exact words were â€œ we are a forward thinking club thatâ€™s has to appreciate the current economical climate.  A potential new member is actually interviewing us as much as us interviewing them.  Disposable income is becoming harder to obtain and we need to appreciate those who choose to spend it with us as the larger percentage of clubs in the uk are struggling financially â€œ

While I 100% back his attitude and love how laid back my club is, the fact remains that the OPâ€™s club is in a position where it has to be financially solid with a good core membership and although a little prehistoric you cannot resent them for this.
		
Click to expand...

I did but that phrase stood out. Bringing class or the idea of class into it seemed odd. Absolutely fine with the rest of your post ðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

chellie said:



			Is it really that horrendous to wear a jacket and tie for a small amount of time. You are not being asked to play a round golf golf in a jacket and tie. I really can't understand the problem some of you men have with it

Click to expand...

Yes, ties are uncomfortable and rarely worn out of choice by most men. Who wants to have to wear an item of clothing by force not choice? 

You may well gave posted this in jest and I've bitten nicely but honestly i detest ties. Weddings and funerals are the only time i wear one now and even then it comes off as soon as is socially acceptable.

Out of interest, at an interview for ladies golf clubs, equivalent to this one, are women asked to wear particular clothing? Genuine question. The club's near me don't require interviews so I don't have a reference.


----------



## ademac (May 3, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Did you read all of my post or just quote the part that suited you?

Itâ€™s funny as I discussed this with our head pro today.  Heâ€™s exact words were â€œ we are a forward thinking club thatâ€™s has to appreciate the current economical climate.  A potential new member is actually interviewing us as much as us interviewing them.  Disposable income is becoming harder to obtain and we need to appreciate those who choose to spend it with us as the larger percentage of clubs in the uk are struggling financially â€œ

While I 100% back his attitude and love how laid back my club is, the fact remains that the OPâ€™s club is in a position where it has to be financially solid with a good core membership and although a little prehistoric you cannot resent them for this.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have a dictaphone?! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			. Who wants to have to wear an item of clothing by force not choice?

/QUOTE]

Well, if a golf club has a dress code then we all are....

And I agree about ties - the most worthless invention going.

Click to expand...


----------



## IanM (May 3, 2019)

Ties are vital in covering up shirt buttons!  Unless you're a coach driver, then they stop half way down!

Ties are only uncomfortable if your shirt is too small...


----------



## chellie (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, ties are uncomfortable and rarely worn out of choice by most men. Who wants to have to wear an item of clothing by force not choice?

You may well gave posted this in jest and I've bitten nicely but honestly i detest ties. Weddings and funerals are the only time i wear one now and even then it comes off as soon as is socially acceptable.

Out of interest, at an interview for ladies golf clubs, equivalent to this one, are women asked to wear particular clothing? Genuine question. The club's near me don't require interviews so I don't have a reference.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't post in jest.

I really can't see the problem with wearing a tie for a short amount of time. HID had to wear a jacket and tie for the interview at ours. Only other time he will wear that is at weddings and funerals. My normal attire is jeans, tshirts and trainers and I wore a dress, tights and heels. Try wearing tights and heels then you'll know what uncomfortable is.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2019)

chellie said:



			I didn't post in jest.

I really can't see the problem with wearing a tie for a short amount of time. HID had to wear a jacket and tie for the interview at ours. Only other time he will wear that is at weddings and funerals. My normal attire is jeans, tshirts and trainers and I wore a dress, tights and heels. Try wearing tights and heels then you'll know what uncomfortable is.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't wear that outfit to your golf club interview though did you? Even for the wedding it was your choice to wear heels, you could have worn flats. Heels are your perception of smart, your choice. 

You don't see the problem but I go to golf for fun and feeling uncomfortable is not fun.I find a buttoned up shirt digs into my neck and irritates. The option is to undo the top button and loosen my tie. That looks far worse than an open necked shirt. I haven't seen a tie at a customers in years, an open shirt is just as smart. Ties are outdated and the perception of smartness is generational and thankfully disappearing. 

At a previous clubs committee meeting we were pretty much all new members. After meeting 2 one person asked if we could stop wearing ties as they disliked them. We all agreed, none of us did as it turned out, except 1 lady member. I suggested we all wear one if she did as well, the top button had to be done up though. The motion to drop ties was passed ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2019)

Too many lame excuses on here. As stated, ties are only uncomfortable if your shirt is too small. Many of the most stylish and best dressed men in the world are often seen in suits and ties, they are not outdated. People are all too happy to drag standards down these days.


----------



## chellie (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*You didn't wear that outfit to your golf club interview though did you?* Even for the wedding it was your choice to wear heels, you could have worn flats. Heels are your perception of smart, your choice.

You don't see the problem but I go to golf for fun and feeling uncomfortable is not fun.I find a buttoned up shirt digs into my neck and irritates. The option is to undo the top button and loosen my tie. That looks far worse than an open necked shirt. I haven't seen a tie at a customers in years, an open shirt is just as smart. Ties are outdated and the perception of smartness is generational and thankfully disappearing.

At a previous clubs committee meeting we were pretty much all new members. After meeting 2 one person asked if we could stop wearing ties as they disliked them. We all agreed, none of us did as it turned out, except 1 lady member. I suggested we all wear one if she did as well, the top button had to be done up though. The motion to drop ties was passed ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

*Yes*. I'm not posting about going to a wedding. I'm posting about going to the interview at the golf club.


----------



## stefanovic (May 4, 2019)

To be fair I know I would never fit in at a private golf club because I'm a Compo type character.
Wellington boots, woolly hat, generally scruffy appearance.
What would also go against me is that I don't drink alcohol, so I wouldn't like the 19th.
Are you guys still required to take wine with the captain?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 4, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Depends how highly ranked the club is and how much you want in?

While it seems overkill, it also shows they are trying to uphold a certain level of class, it shows confidence in their brand and I bet if you do some digging around it will have a decent strong membership and in turn financial stability.

I would make the effort to pop up pre interview for a pint / coffee, they may be asking for a level of atire for an interview but you may find behind closed doors itâ€™s very relaxed.

I love their approach and Iâ€™m only in my 30â€™s so far from stuck in the past
		
Click to expand...

I always think your club is only as good as your worst member. The fact they are trying to keep/Mantain a standard and traditions would impress me. ðŸ‘


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 4, 2019)

Did you need a time machine to get to that interview?


----------



## CliveW (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, ties are uncomfortable and rarely worn out of choice by most men. Who wants to have to wear an item of clothing by force not choice?

 i detest ties. Weddings and funerals are the only time i wear one now and even then it comes off as soon as is socially acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

It is all about respect. I agree that collars and ties are uncomfortable, but you are prepared to wear one for a wedding or funeral yet wouldn't if asked to a formal interview? Sounds a bit like double standards to me.


----------



## Crow (May 4, 2019)

I must be odd because I quite enjoy wearing a jacket and tie occasionally.


----------



## Slab (May 4, 2019)

CliveW said:



			It is all about respect. I agree that collars and ties are uncomfortable, but you are prepared to wear one for a wedding or funeral yet wouldn't if asked to a formal interview? Sounds a bit like double standards to me.
		
Click to expand...

Should entry to a sports /social club require a formal interview?


----------



## duncan mackie (May 4, 2019)

Slab said:



			Should entry to a sports /social club require a formal interview?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm...and they let anyone into all the golf and country clubs in the US? Not my understanding...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			I must be odd because I quite enjoy wearing a jacket and tie occasionally.
		
Click to expand...

I think you must be as I am now 70 and have not worn a tie for any event other than several funerals and one wedding in the 10 years since I retired.

I won't play in Seniors matches for that very reason.


----------



## Crow (May 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I think you must be as I am now 70 and have not worn a tie for any event other than several funerals and one wedding in the 10 years since I retired.

I won't play in Seniors matches for that very reason.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I think you must be as I am now 70 and have not worn a tie for any event other than several funerals and one wedding in the 10 years since I retired.

I won't play in Seniors matches for that very reason.
		
Click to expand...

What about when you played at The Berkshire about 3 years ago and wore jacket and tie for the food after ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about when you played at The Berkshire about 3 years ago and wore jacket and tie for the food after ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Fair cop, gov!

I had forgotten (kept my collar undone though) ðŸ˜‰

Wonder if I could use the For Sale section on here to get rid of a load of silk ties?


----------



## Slab (May 4, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Hmmm...and they let anyone into all the golf and country clubs in the US? Not my understanding...
		
Click to expand...

If caddyshack taught us anything (and it hasn't) its that all you need for most US country clubs is cash!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2019)

CliveW said:



			It is all about respect. I agree that collars and ties are uncomfortable, but you are prepared to wear one for a wedding or funeral yet wouldn't if asked to a formal interview? Sounds a bit like double standards to me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not the op, I'm not the one going to the interview. Let's imagine I was, if they required that then I suspect it would not be the right club for me and I would not look to join it. No boat rocking, no ruction, I would join elsewhere. I don't find ties respectful but I do respect the right of a club to demand one. Equally I have the right to go elsewhere, quietly and without fuss.

I wear a tie at funerals as it is still seen as required and I don't want to rock the boat at an occasion that is already sensitive. Weddings are similar, it is about the bride and groom, not the bloke in the pew who isn't wearing a tie. Saying that the last wedding I was at the tie came off the minute the speeches were over, as they did with a number of blokes. It wont be long before people stop wearing them at these occasions as well and once that movement starts I'll be with them.

Weddings and funerals are emotional days with lots going on. I don't put golf club interviews in the same category, not even close..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

Not so long ago that we had to change into jacket and tie after *every *club match for the dinner. These days its more relaxed and we tend to have a brunch before going out and sandwiches and chips after so you're not tagging another couple of hours onto the day which works far better and means no more jacket and ties. We do have some select events where it is mandatory and as a one off then I have no issues. I still think if the OP has t wear a J&T for the interview then thats the done thing to do. Once you get in, unless they insist on the same attire in the bar after certain times, and surely there can't be many if any clubs still doing that, then unless you play in matches I can't see you needing it again


----------



## stefanovic (May 5, 2019)

By jacket and tie I assume means jacket, shirt and tie, but how about blazer, shirt and tie? 
On the course I assume only neatly tucked at the waist polo shirts are acceptable.
Otherwise the polo police will arrive.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			By jacket and tie I assume means jacket, shirt and tie, but how about blazer, shirt and tie?
On the course I assume only neatly tucked at the waist polo shirts are acceptable.
Otherwise the polo police will arrive.
		
Click to expand...

Your mum has obviously let you loose on another thread so this will soon go down the panðŸ˜¡


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2019)

Re tradition and class.

I have a friend who is a minor aristo and member of Turnberry and Prestwick. Very old school type so loves Prestwick and puts up with Turnberry for business reasons.
He was invited for a game at one of the newish ultra expensive Scottish private clubs and was telling me how he got on.

' Lovely course and the clubhouse was stunning, didn't like them taking my clubs away and cleaning them before play and most of the members seemed to me like nightclub owners and rich car salesmen. Not really our type Doon'
I did have an inward chuckle at the 'our type',  the guy owns a 5,000 acre estate.


----------



## IanM (May 5, 2019)

So.  You get a choice to join a really really  decent course and some would turn it down cos they ask you to wear a tie to an interview?

Fair enough, don't go.   ðŸ˜  it's not compulsory


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2019)

IanM said:



			So.  You get a choice to join a really really  decent course and some would turn it down cos they ask you to wear a tie to an interview?

Fair enough, don't go.   ðŸ˜  it's not compulsory
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a member of a really decent course & didnâ€™t have to wear a jacket & tie for an interview. The two things arenâ€™t necessarily  connected. 
For me, an insistence, would reveal a lot on some underlying attitudes within the club that arenâ€™t compatible with what I would want


----------



## HamiltonGuy (May 6, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Re tradition and class.

I have a friend who is a minor aristo and member of Turnberry and Prestwick. Very old school type so loves Prestwick and puts up with Turnberry for business reasons.
He was invited for a game at one of the newish ultra expensive Scottish private clubs and was telling me how he got on.

' Lovely course and the clubhouse was stunning, didn't like them taking my clubs away and cleaning them before play and most of the members seemed to me like nightclub owners and rich car salesmen. Not really our type Doon'
I did have an inward chuckle at the 'our type',  the guy owns a 5,000 acre estate. 

Click to expand...

Which course did he play?


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m a member of a really decent course & didnâ€™t have to wear a jacket & tie for an interview. The two things arenâ€™t necessarily  connected.
For me, an insistence, would reveal a lot on some underlying attitudes within the club that arenâ€™t compatible with what I would want
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t say they were connected. Some require it, some donâ€™t ....I just said that if the course was good enough, it seems churlish to have a huff about smartening up for the meeting.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 6, 2019)

I cannot bear the suspense any longer!
 Did you go for the interview?
What did you wear? 
Do you have any pictures of your attire?
How was the interview?
Have you joined?


----------



## chimpo1 (May 6, 2019)

I donâ€™t see anything wrong with a club setting high standards. I wouldnâ€™t dream of turning up for any kind of interview without looking smart. I like the traditions of golf and the jacket and tie interview, no hats inside are part of that in my opinion. Most clubs are pretty relaxed these days though. The long standing, historical or more expensive ones are still holding onto these traditions and high standards and I look forward to it.
Those of us that are lucky enough to be playing Sunningdale in a couple of months will no doubt be applauding the traditions and history in there. Would that be the case if the halls were full of pictures of the members in jeans and caps with their feet up on the furniture?
I say we hold onto some of these little traditions.


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2019)

I guess thatâ€™s my point....would you really refuse to play Sunningdale as they want you to wear a tie after?  

But, of course, that is your right


----------



## User20205 (May 6, 2019)

IanM said:



			I didnâ€™t say they were connected. Some require it, some donâ€™t ....I just said that if the course was good enough, it seems churlish to have a huff about smartening up for the meeting.
		
Click to expand...

 you clearly made a link between wearing a jacket and tie and getting into a decent course. Itâ€™s not churlish as it reveals something about the mindset of the club IMO. Hypothetically, it maybe a decent course but lacking as a club if neck wear is so important?


----------



## User20205 (May 6, 2019)

IanM said:



			I guess thatâ€™s my point....would you really refuse to play Sunningdale as they want you to wear a tie after? 

But, of course, that is your right
		
Click to expand...

Playing somewhere & joining clearly arenâ€™t the same thing. Iâ€™ll stick a tie on for sunningdale, as a one off but Iâ€™m not joining the place (pretty sure they wouldnâ€™t have me) 
I donâ€™t want to spend my leisure time in an atmosphere of formality. 
Not sure about the link between a tie & standards especially when most other areas of life have done away with the need. Iâ€™m not sure why anyone would want to perpetuate this?


----------



## User20205 (May 6, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			I donâ€™t see anything wrong with a club setting high standards. I wouldnâ€™t dream of turning up for any kind of interview without looking smart. I like the traditions of golf and the jacket and tie interview, no hats inside are part of that in my opinion. Most clubs are pretty relaxed these days though. The long standing, historical or more expensive ones are still holding onto these traditions and high standards and I look forward to it.
Those of us that are lucky enough to be playing Sunningdale in a couple of months will no doubt be applauding the traditions and history in there. Would that be the case if the halls were full of pictures of the members in jeans and caps with their feet up on the furniture?
I say we hold onto some of these little traditions.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s odd, I slightly resent being told what to wear off the course but Iâ€™m up for a dress code in it?? Does that make me a hypocrite?? Not sure. Itâ€™s not an absolute, you can be â€˜smartâ€™ without putting on a tie. For the last 4 years we can wear jeans in the club house, Iâ€™ve done it once, Armageddon didnâ€™t happen. 
Golf clubs do seem to be the last refuge of unnecessary rules


----------



## Slab (May 6, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			I donâ€™t see anything wrong with a club setting high standards. I wouldnâ€™t dream of turning up for any kind of interview without looking smart. I like the traditions of golf and the jacket and tie interview, no hats inside are part of that in my opinion. Most clubs are pretty relaxed these days though. The long standing, historical or more expensive ones are still holding onto these traditions and high standards and I look forward to it.
Those of us that are lucky enough to be playing Sunningdale in a couple of months will no doubt be applauding the traditions and history in there. Would that be the case if the halls were full of pictures of the members in jeans and caps with their feet up on the furniture?
I say we hold onto some of these little traditions.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's the historical aspect rather than standards and costs
I'm lucky enough to regularly play a couple of European tour standard courses with rock-up green fees between 150-200 and I can wear shorts a flip flops in the clubhouse for lunch while paying 12 quid for a small glass of wine or Â£14 for a burger


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2019)

therod said:



			pretty sure they wouldnâ€™t have me
		
Click to expand...

True, true, true .....


----------



## User20205 (May 6, 2019)

Slab said:



			Maybe it's the historical aspect rather than standards and costs
I'm lucky enough to regularly play a couple of European tour standard courses with rock-up green fees between 150-200 and I can wear shorts a flip flops in the clubhouse for lunch while paying 12 quid for a small glass of wine or Â£14 for a burger
		
Click to expand...

What about dress codes on the course? Are they stipulated? 

The whole jacket & tie thing seems to be U.K. specific. When challenged the only response is â€˜standardsâ€™, whatever that is?


----------



## User20205 (May 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			True, true, true .....
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t find 10 people to second me ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±
Iâ€™d go down the road to royal ascot...better greens ðŸ‘


----------



## Slab (May 6, 2019)

therod said:



			What about dress codes on the course? Are they stipulated?

The whole jacket & tie thing seems to be U.K. specific. When challenged the only response is â€˜standardsâ€™, whatever that is?
		
Click to expand...

Both are attached to 5 star resorts, I've never seen it printed other than golf attire and never seen anyone wear anything else
I'm posting from a clubhouse right now sitting in shorts and golf shoes with golf shirt
Lunch of a snack with a drink (or two) will cost me the thick end of 20 quid
If I was a tourist the green fee would be about 160 quid
The course will be a tour venue in the coming years and often flys chefs in from round the world to do special menus
Standards are high in the clubhouse, the course standards are very high with around 25 full time greens staff plus same again in manual labourers for off course maintenance (the rough and planted areas)
Debenture costs circa 35k and no jacket /tie required

Edit :I should add, I'm not a member and today I was just here using the range for a couple of hours


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2019)

therod said:



			I wouldnâ€™t find 10 people to second me ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±
Iâ€™d go down the road to royal ascot...better greens ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Well, there is that


----------



## Zimmie (May 6, 2019)

Smart casual, no jeans. Incidentally only time I wore a jacket and club tie was playing for the B team.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 6, 2019)

therod said:



			Playing somewhere & joining clearly arenâ€™t the same thing. Iâ€™ll stick a tie on for sunningdale, as a one off but Iâ€™m not joining the place (pretty sure they wouldnâ€™t have me)
I donâ€™t want to spend my leisure time in an atmosphere of formality.
Not sure about the link between a tie & standards especially when most other areas of life have done away with the need. Iâ€™m not sure why anyone would want to perpetuate this?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think there is any correlation between fewer people wearing ties and falling standards?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Do you think there is any correlation between fewer people wearing ties and falling standards? 

Click to expand...

Are standards falling? What standards are they, who judges?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are standards falling? What standards are they, who judges?
		
Click to expand...

Manners, crime, education, respect for others.... plenty of others, I've just named a few off the top of my head.


----------



## User20205 (May 6, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Do you think there is any correlation between fewer people wearing ties and falling standards? 

Click to expand...

Adolf hitler wore a tie!! Just saying ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Manners, crime, education, respect for others.... plenty of others, I've just named a few off the top of my head.
		
Click to expand...

In golf clubhouses???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			In golf clubhouses??? 

Click to expand...

Are we back to the South African punch up and the guy going through the glass that was on here lately? I can't see anything to suggest the behaviour in clubhouses is any different depending on the dress code, certainly not in any I've been in


----------



## StevieT (May 7, 2019)

Do we know the outcome yet?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 7, 2019)

HamiltonGuy said:



			Which course did he play?
		
Click to expand...

Better not say, as I value my kneecaps.


----------



## richart (May 8, 2019)

Wearing a jacket and tie doesnâ€™t change my personality. My society wear a jacket and tie, but we still have a lot of laughs. No stuffy atmosphere. It is the members, not what they wear that makes a club atmosphere.

We allow jeans in the clubhouse, but donâ€™t think I have ever seen anyone wear them. If I go up to the club for a drink, I change out of jeans.

Think a lot of people just love something to moan at. Pull down your jeans and slide on the ice.


----------



## arnieboy (May 8, 2019)

Our society members wear jacket and society tie. If the club we are visiting has a no jacket rule some of the guys go without but not all. We have a wide range of ages who all join in the banter and come along to play golf, have a nice meal and enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Reemul (May 9, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			Our society members wear jacket and society tie. If the club we are visiting has a no jacket rule some of the guys go without but not all. We have a wide range of ages who all join in the banter and come along to play golf, have a nice meal and enjoy each other's company.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and none of that would happen if you weren't wearing a jacket and tie I suppose.


----------



## IanM (May 9, 2019)

...and the jacket and tie doesn't stop it either.  The Soc I play in mainly plays places that require it when having dinner, so happy to go with flow.

Although i remember playing in a Golf Soc at Goodwood (NBS Sam!!) a few years back "no jacket required" for dinner... a wet day, and some folk went into to dinner without changing...smelling vaguely of old dog blanket!!!  Nice....    Maybe they were in late and had no time to change, but it wasnt great...


----------

